# Any Electric Master Clock Enthusiasts Here?



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I am a member of a couple of Yahoo based electric clock forums, any one here into electric master clocks? If so what have you got?

I have: 2x Synchronome, 2x Gent C7, 2x Gent XC406, (still looking for a Gent XC407), 2x Gent XC408, Gent PO type 36 and a TR services.

Plus numerous slaves 

Cheers

Rob


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

A few photos would be appreciated Rob - sounds like a fascinating subject.

John


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

When i get time, i will get snapping


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds good,you could put the master clock in one room,then you could put all the slaves in all the other rooms,

and you will always have the same time displayed in every room! k:

I have only one electronic clock,(not a master clock) its a Junghans electronic ato-mat,

and its battery run,with a mechanical movement,i'm in the process of regulating it,got it too about a minute slow every 6 days

i love the sweep hand.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

sam. said:


> Sounds good,you could put the master clock in one room,then you could put all the slaves in all the other rooms,
> 
> and you will always have the same time displayed in every room! k:
> 
> ...


That is what I have a home, a master clock in the hall and a slave clock in each room, the garage and even the summer house!

But you need a very tolerant wife too, with the loud 30sec clonk to get used to...which you don't hear after a while.


----------

